# Film School Rankings



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are the latest Film School Rankings. 

According to the Hollywood Reporter:

AFI
USC
Beijing Film Academy
NYU
UCLA
CalArts
Prague Film School
Columbia
Wesleyan
NFTS
La Femis
UNC
UTA
Polish National Film School
Syracuse
Stanford
FSU
Emerson
LMU
UWM
RISD
Chapman
Ringling
Northweatern
Colorado Film School
Feel free to debate below....


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 17, 2013)

New List:
1. USC
2. AFI
3. Beijing Film Academy
4. UCLA
5. NYU
6. La Femis
7. Wesleyan University
8. CalArts
9. Emerson
10. Columbia
11. Film and TV School of the Academy of Performing Arts in Prague
12. UT Austin
13. Chapman
14. National Film and Television School
15. Rhode Island School of Design
16. University of Television and Film of Munich
17. FSU
18. LMU
19. The Polish National Film, Television, and Theater School
20. Australian Film Television and Radio School
21. Columbia College of Chicago
22. Centro de Capacitacion Cinematografica
23. Art Center College of Design
24. Italian National Film School
25. All-Russian State Institute for Cinema


----------

